# Reintroducing myself



## Pip (Jan 28, 2019)

Greetings! 

I am not a new member, strictly speaking. But, it's been over ten years since I was active here. 

I meandered back recently, and I miss this forum! I'd like to become active again! We'll see how much life allows =D 

Speaking of old times; I felt quite warm and fuzzy when I found this:


barb said:


> goodevening,
> I joined this board so that I could post to PIP and find out if he ever invented the battery powered toaster. I want one. Sorry to subject everyone to this query, but I wasn't allowed to post privately until I introduced myself. So, hello, goodevening , and good-bye.
> Barb




gafftaper said:


> Sadly, the last time Pip visited CB was Dec 28, 2008. You may never get your answer.  But try sending him an e-mail, that link may still get you to an active e-mail account.




derekleffew said:


> I miss Pip. Do you think he went to work for JR Clancy?
> 
> So many other members seem to have abandoned us: SharynF, Kwotipka, Radman, PadawanGeek (our 13 year-old Maxxyz programmer), _et al_ ...



Thanks barb, gaff, and derek!!

Since I have been gone a lot has happened in life, but I have never stopped being at least a stagehand this whole time. (I did plenty of tending bar and waiting tables in between) 
Most recently I've been working as the A2 at our local roadhouse here in Colorado Springs, The Pikes Peak Center. I'm also doing a sound design for another theatre in town! (Perhaps I'll divulge what and where at a later time... We Shall See)

To address above curiosities: UNFORTUNATELY, I never delved further into the battery operated toaster project. I guess I mostly stopped pulling ridiculous all nighters and hatching half-baked silly ideas in the middle of the night  
CB, Thanks for all of the musings and hilarity over the years. I look forward to more. 

Glad to be back in the ControlBooth

Cheers

Pip


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 29, 2019)

Pip said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am not a new member, strictly speaking. But, it's been over ten years since I was active here.
> 
> ...


*@Pip* Do you remember Doug Fleenor's DMX controlled coffee perc'?
*@jfleenor* 's married now, perhaps a DMX controlled toaster'd warm her heart and maybe *[email protected]* 'd like to make it portable for you but the batteries may be pretty butch? Instead of batteries, how would you feel about a DMX controlled propane powered toaster with a small battery powered igniter*?*
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome Back Pip! It's been a LONG time! We're still the same old band of misfits doing out best to keep shows running safe and smooth. Glad to have you back around, it's been lonely without you. 

@dvsDave @derekleffew Pip's Back!


----------



## RC4Wireless (Jan 29, 2019)

RonHebbard said:


> *@Pip* Do you remember Doug Fleenor's DMX controlled coffee perc'?
> *@jfleenor* 's married now, perhaps a DMX controlled toaster'd warm her heart and maybe *[email protected]* 'd like to make it portable for you but the batteries may be pretty butch? Instead of batteries, how would you feel about a DMX controlled propane powered toaster with a small battery powered igniter*?*
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



Technically, I don't do pyro. 

But you could twist my arm on this one!

JIm
RC4


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome back Pip!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 29, 2019)

derekleffew said:


> I miss Pip. Do you think he went to work for JR Clancy?


Someone please refresh my memory. Why did I joke, I'm assuming, about @Pip going to work for JR Clancy?

Welcome back @Pip .


----------



## JohnD (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, what a conundrum, a really tough conundrum, perhaps even a carborundum conundrum. Who is this Pip???? I don't recall a Pip. Not even one who might squeak a bit. Well, Pip is from Manitou Springs so I had to wonder if there was further insight to be had there. Did you know that Manitou isn't the past tense of Manatee!!!! So I guess a dead manatee didn't end up in the Rockies. Turns out that Manitou is Algonquin, but sadly has nothing to do with the Round Tabel of the same name in NYC.
So anyway, I guess that for a decade we had Pippout, but now we once again have Pippin!!!! Yippeeee and such.


----------



## EdSavoie (Jan 29, 2019)

gafftaper said:


> We're still the same old band of misfits doing out best to keep shows running safe and smooth.
> @dvsDave @derekleffew Pip's Back!



You forgot the part where we all go chronically off topic


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 29, 2019)

JohnD said:


> Well, what a conundrum, a really tough conundrum, perhaps even a carborundum conundrum. Who is this Pip???? I don't recall a Pip. Not even one who might squeak a bit. Well, Pip is from Manitou Springs so I had to wonder if there was further insight to be had there. Did you know that Manitou isn't the past tense of Manatee!!!! So I guess a dead manatee didn't end up in the Rockies. Turns out that Manitou is Algonquin, but sadly has nothing to do with the Round Tabel of the same name in NYC.
> So anyway, I guess that for a decade we had Pippout, but now we once again have Pippin!!!! Yippeeee and such.


I think perhaps you are over thinking this just a little.


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 29, 2019)

Pip said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am not a new member, strictly speaking. But, it's been over ten years since I was active here.
> 
> I meandered back recently, and I miss this forum! I'd like to become active again! We'll see how much life allows =D



Hey @Pip Welcome home!


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 29, 2019)

JohnD said:


> Well, what a conundrum, a really tough conundrum, perhaps even a carborundum conundrum. Who is this Pip???? I don't recall a Pip. Not even one who might squeak a bit. Well, Pip is from Manitou Springs so I had to wonder if there was further insight to be had there. Did you know that Manitou isn't the past tense of Manatee!!!! So I guess a dead manatee didn't end up in the Rockies. Turns out that Manitou is Algonquin, but sadly has nothing to do with the Round Tabel of the same name in NYC.
> So anyway, I guess that for a decade we had Pippout, but now we once again have Pippin!!!! Yippeeee and such.


 *@JohnD* Don't you remember the classic novel 'Great Expectations'*?* Pip was a central character named Phillip Pirrup (Sp?) who when he's first introduced in the opening is so young, the most he can make of pronouncing his own name is "Pip!" and the story progresses for many, many chapters from there. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Pip (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh my goodness! What a wonderful and warm welcome back. Thank you all so much! *laughs* Wow!
And lovely to see so many of the same names still around. I know I've been a bit late to reply here... life is a bit busy, but I know that's just always true and really no excuse anyway.

Thanks again for making me feel right at home. 
See you soon

Cheers

Pip


----------

